# Basenji Puppies



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

My basenji had a litter in December and i thought i'd share a few pictures of my two "keepers" 

Alice:

8weeks










10weeks










Solar:

7weeks










10weeks











They are little angels, the easiest pups i've ever had


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: You kept that quiet!!! :gasp:

They're both beautiful and standing so well at such a young age! :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautifull!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## XOX (Feb 18, 2012)

Nawwww we were going to get one of these but we were told they hate the rain so living in England we thought probs not the best breed to have. They are mega cute though:flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

beautiful :flrt: lovely breed, very nice expressions with the baby wrinkles :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

My goodness, the tri colour is stunning!
Other than bull breeds I love these stunning dogs.
Is it true they don't bark as such but make a sort of howling/mewing sound?
Sorry, I dont know how to describe it!


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I havent had internet for a while, its still somewhat hit and miss now!! Otherwise i would have shared our good news earlier 

Basenji's dont bark but they do yodel. Its a lovely noise IMO, i adore it. I think they are an aquired taste though as my mum cant stand the sound, and she has yappy little chihuahuas :lol: Basenjis do have an impressive howl and scream when they're upset though. Thankfully, mum Maya is very quiet except for her happy yodelling a lot, and the babies have yet to find their voices other than practice yodels so they are a quiet little family really


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

It would be lovely to hear it... If you ever get chance will you video it?
I'm gonna go google it too.
They are such pretty dogs to look at, when crufts was on telly i enjoyed watching the basenjis.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

what a lovely breed of dog!

* writes down on a list of when i win the lottery*:lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ooooo. Its quite eerie isn't it?
They sound cute as puppies doing it tho.
It's like a sort of howl/shout....
I think it's lovely.....


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> It would be lovely to hear it... If you ever get chance will you video it?
> I'm gonna go google it too.
> They are such pretty dogs to look at, when crufts was on telly i enjoyed watching the basenjis.


Here you go: 

Maya Basenji Singing - YouTube

Terrible quality but it shows off her beautiful singing voice!! 

They are a lovely breed, a joy to live with in the right home and really loving and loyal. Maya is a real snuggly lapdog at home which always surprises people as she's so prim and proper when we're out. she's a real little snob, i swear she looks down her nose at people. The basenji folk who know her from shows always have a laugh at her silly videos as they never see her being like that :whistling2:



giant snail said:


> what a lovely breed of dog!
> 
> * writes down on a list of when i win the lottery*:lol2:


They're not that expensive :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Alice is just like Maya, so beautiful :2thumb:. Both lovely pups & i wish you well with them in the showring :2thumb:.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

To cute for words...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jess, what a lovely pair of Basenjis! Was Maya a good mum?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful:flrt:Ive only ever met one Basenji and he was gorgeous, I love it when they yodel:flrt:


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! Beautiful breed.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. I enquired about litters this year with the Kennel Club but there wasn't a great deal of pups available. Your tan and white boy is particularly gorg.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG i love basenji we were so close once to buying a pup then decided against it as my dad lost his job the day after we reseved the little guy. They are truely stunning and one day i hope i own one


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

One of those breeds I've always admired from afar and have done a lot of reading up on. Your little red & white boy(?) is an absolute stunner!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I had a foster once who was supposed to be a terrier cross but I thought he was basenji and he looked exactly like Solar. He yodelled too, was so creepy at night.


----------

